# Oxford CCC site - updated facilities?



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Apologies if this has already been commented on - I have searched and can find no other posts.

Has anyone stayed at the Oxford site since it closed for a "refurb"?

We always enjoy staying here (Bicester Village for J9!!!!), it is one of the few main sites that we use, generally preferring the CL/S's....but the shower block was very dated and very cold in the winter. Just wondering what kind of job has been done.......can we expect to be gliding across heated floors, or is it a little early to be taking the thermals out of Patch just yet?

thanks in advance,

Timotei and J9


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I think you are going to be very disappointed. The C&CC in their infinit wisdom decided to forego the site renovation in favour of a quick clean up and basic essential work.
Cannot understand why, after the bumper year that the club has had, they are not investing in this lovely site on the outskirts of this lovely City.
Gerry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oxford*

Perhaps a few hundred of us should email CCC HQ and ask the very question above!

Russell


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

In effect they have downgraded the upgrade  

A few people commented that the site was very valuable. Perhaps they cannot guarantee a return on their money?

We personally found the traffic and train noise a little intrusive.


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Guess I'll be keeping the thermals packed then! The morning shower there at this time of year always reminds me of those brave (insane!) souls who go for a christmas morning dip in the serpentine. Still, it certainly braces you for the day ahead!

Maybe we'll wimp out this year and stick with our lovely warm onboard shower.......

Thanks for your help.

Timotei & J9


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

There were a couple of stories. One I heard (from the wardens last time I was there) was that the site is owned by the "Go Outdoors" shop next door, and part of the lease agreement is that GO are responsible for the fabric of the site (buildings etc). However, after the recession and the number of new stores GO have opened up this year, they didn't have the money to do it.

Another story was that the council couldn't guarantee to renew the campsite lease for the medium to long term (or something like that).

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just found the thread on it:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-74785.html

Gerald


----------

